# Which replacement Samsung 4K TV.



## Hellfire (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok guys, a bit of an odd one. I currently have a 3 year old Samsung 4K QE49Q7F TV. it, unfortunately, developed a fault (The bottom of the screen has started to get bleed-through from the backlight that's getting worse.

Samsung couldn't repair (no parts available) so have come to me and said they'll call me in a bit and offer me and go through the models from this years range as a replacement.

So people... which models should I look for and which should I avoid? I don't know what they're going to offer yet. I'd at least want the same specs as I have now but if I can sneak in a cheeky upgrade I wouldn't be disappointed.

(also BIG +1 for Samsung here, very nice of them)


----------



## Rei (Oct 7, 2020)

Wait, so they're replacing your TV without additional payment? Well, unless you opt for an upgrade.
I take it that your TV is LCD? Why not get something OLED?


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 7, 2020)

Rei said:


> Wait, so they're replacing your TV without additional payment? Well, unless you opt for an upgrade.
> I take it that your TV is LCD? Why not get something OLED?



My current tv is a 4K QLED and 3 years old, just waiting to hear what model numbers they're going to offer to replace it with.

and yes...no additional payment. the TV is within it's warranty period (6 years) and they can't replace it. so they're offering me a model from this years range (same specs or better) just waiting to find out which models


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 7, 2020)

Samsung Q90/Q90T QLED Review (QN55Q90TAFXZA, QN65Q90TAFXZA, QN75Q90TAFXZA, QN85Q90TAFXZA)
					

The Samsung Q90T is an excellent 4k QLED TV. It's feature-rich, and it delivers stunning picture quality in nearly every type of content. Its simple and elegant ...




					www.rtings.com
				




Q95T - has one connection box (whatever that is), Q90T - does not. Otherwise they're identical.


















						Samsung Q80/Q80T QLED Review (QN49Q80TAFXZA, QN50Q80TAFXZA, QN55Q80TAFXZA, QN65Q80TAFXZA, QN75Q80TAFXZA, QN85Q80TAFXZA)
					

The Samsung Q80T QLED is a great 4k TV, delivering fantastic picture quality in nearly every type of content. It has a VA panel that can produce deep blacks, and...




					www.rtings.com
				




Q80T is a step down model.

From Rtings:


> The Samsung Q90T QLED and the Samsung Q80T QLED are very much alike, as they offer identical features. The only difference is in terms of performance, where the Q90T performs slightly better than the Q80T. The Q90T has a higher contrast ratio and peak brightness, and it has much better gradient performance, resulting in less banding. However, the Q80T has better color accuracy and black uniformity, although the latter could be due to panel variance.



Further down is the Q70T which lacks local dimming.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 7, 2020)

My current TV has the one connect box, ideally I'd want one with that.

It basically means the TV has one single port on it for a small fibre cable, this leads to a box which sits on the shelf and all the devices plug into the box. It means wall mounting is very discreet and no cable mess.


----------



## Rei (Oct 7, 2020)

Damn, I think you got a good deal there, bro. If you are allowed to upgrade, prolly the first thing to get is HDR feature & if you can afford extra, get OLED too.

@Chomiq Seems pricey. How much MSRP are those?


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 7, 2020)

Rei said:


> @Chomiq Seems pricey. How much MSRP are those?



Hell if I know, google it. He wanted general information on the lineup for 2020. Model prices vary depending on size, region, etc.


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 7, 2020)

OLED has higher "perceived brightness" than VA's, but their VA lineups are amazing too. If you want to avoid further burn ins, maybe consider this beforehand.
OLED's use an invisible 50% duty ratio strobe to increase motion feel, too. It is not only limited to LCD's.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 7, 2020)

Rei said:


> Damn, I think you got a good deal there, bro. If you are allowed to upgrade, prolly the first thing to get is HDR feature & if you can afford extra, get OLED too.
> 
> @Chomiq Seems pricey. How much MSRP are those?



My current TV is QLED (Samsung don't do OLED)

I'll not be downgrading to normal LED. No way, same as HDR is a must


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 7, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> OLED has higher "perceived brightness" than VA's, but their VA lineups are amazing too. If you want to avoid further burn ins, maybe consider this beforehand.
> OLED's use an invisible 50% duty ratio strobe to increase motion feel, too. It is not only limited to LCD's.


He's getting his TV replaced by Samsung. Unless he time travels to 2022 his options are limited to VA.

@Hellfire - nope, sorry. Your QLED is VA LED panel with a Quantum Dot layer applied, ergo Q(auntum dot)LED. It's not "same as OLED" or "just branding". OLED is self emitting, VA (Q)LED requires a backlight. OLED can produce perfect black, QLED can't.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> He's getting his TV replaced by Samsung. Unless he time travels to 2022 his options are limited to VA.
> 
> @Hellfire - nope, sorry. Your QLED is VA LED panel. Not "same as OLED" or "just branding". OLED is self emitting, VA LED requires a backlight.



Lol you're right, I corrected it just as you added this lol









						48.5" Samsung QE49Q7F - Specifications
					

Specifications of Samsung QE49Q7F. Display: 48.5 in, SVA, Edge LED, 3840 x 2160 pixels, Viewing angles (H/V): 178 ° / 178 °, Brightness: 450 cd/m², Static contrast: 5600 : 1, Refresh rate: 50 Hz / 60 Hz, Frame interpolation: 3100 PQI (Picture Quality Index), TV tuner: Analog (NTSC/PAL/SECAM)...



					www.displayspecifications.com
				




This is the current TV spec, so QLED, HDR1500, 4K, one connect, I'd want at least this in my new one.


----------



## Rei (Oct 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Hell if I know, google it. He wanted general information on the lineup for 2020. Model prices vary depending on size, region, etc.


Fair enough. We actually have to wait for a response from the Samsung rep. for what they are offering & if OP is allowed to upgrade.


Hellfire said:


> My current TV is QLED (Samsung don't do OLED)
> 
> I'll not be downgrading to normal LED. No way, same as HDR is a must


I forgot that Samsung doesn't do OLED TV. Did you have HDR before? Are you interested in curved TV? Or something with higher HDR range.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 7, 2020)

The HDR I need to look into, the highest 49 inch model they do has Quantum HDR1000 Vs my current HDR1500.

I have no idea if Quantum HDR is an upgrade or not but it's lower HDR range by the sound of it.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 7, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Lol you're right, I corrected it just as you added this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything I listed before will be better than your current (dead) TV.

Q95T - top 4K
Q90T - same as above, no one connect box
Q80T - step down, still Full Array Local Dimming, lower contrast and brightness
Q70T - no Full Array Local Dimming, I'd avoid this one

Alternative is this - get Samsung to replace your TV, sell it on ebay, buy LG OLED - BX or CX 55" models are now in range of 1200 and 1300 GBP. But that depends on the type of content you watch.


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Unless he time travels to 2022 his options are limited to VA.


Oh, sorry for that. I thought it was burn in. I'm actually in favour of VA regardless.
VA is as good as it gets imo, but I'm a sample of 1.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 7, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Anything I listed before will be better than your current (dead) TV.
> 
> Q95T - top 4K
> Q90T - same as above, no one connect
> ...



Yeah, I am thinking to try and get a Q90T or Q95T (I want the one connect) but since they don't do this on 49 inch I hope they'll offer it on a 55inch for me. (The one connect is a feature I use as it's wall mounted).

Selling and going LG is an option but considering they're offering me a free upgrade and the service I've received I think I'll stick, purely out of loyalty and respect. They've been good to me, they deserve me sticking around, as long as I'm happy with the product.


----------



## Rei (Oct 7, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> The HDR I need to look into, the highest 49 inch model they do has Quantum HDR1000 Vs my current HDR1500.
> 
> I have no idea if Quantum HDR is an upgrade or not but it's lower HDR range by the sound of it.


Did you manage to take full advantage of the HDR1500's brightness range? I always found HDR beyond 1200 is rather gimmicky & get at least 800. So that Quantum HDR is worth a shot.


Hellfire said:


> Yeah, I am thinking to try and get a Q90T or Q95T (I want the one connect) but since they don't do this on 49 inch I hope they'll offer it on a 55inch for me. (The one connect is a feature I use as it's wall mounted).
> 
> Selling and going LG is an option but considering they're offering me a free upgrade and the service I've received I think I'll stick, purely out of loyalty and respect. They've been good to me, they deserve me sticking around, as long as I'm happy with the product.


Then get the Q95T since the one connect is a priority. I'll have to research more on this feature.

Well you got my respect for respecting their service & offer. And who says that brand loyalty is bad? Go PlayStation 5 ???


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 14, 2020)

So I thought I'd update you all

Samsung came to me and offered the Q80T and Q85T in 49 inch (same screen size) both without Oneconnect. I explain the issue to them and they came back to me today to offer a brand new QE55Q95TATXXU, So the Q95T upgraded to 55inch. (Completely free of charge)

They will also do the install for me, which I am happy to do myself but honestly, if it's offered, why not.


----------



## Rei (Oct 14, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> So I thought I'd update you all
> 
> Samsung came to me and offered the Q80T and Q85T in 49 inch (same screen size) both without Oneconnect. I explain the issue to them and they came back to me today to offer a brand new QE55Q95TATXXU, So the Q95T upgraded to 55inch. (Completely free of charge)
> 
> They will also do the install for me, which I am happy to do myself but honestly, if it's offered, why not.


Hooray for you!!! Congrats, man!
So you're getting the Q95T right? Really free of charge?
Make sure to tip the service guys & offer drinks.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 14, 2020)

Rei said:


> Hooray for you!!! Congrats, man!
> So you're getting the Q95T right? Really free of charge?
> Make sure to tip the service guys & offer drinks.



Yes sir, the Q95T, completely free of charge, in replacement of my faulty TV.

I will definitely make sure the service guys who come to install to looked after, honestly really impressed with the retailer (Richer sounds) and Samsung themselves.


----------

